# Front engine drag slot cars



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have hit dead end after dead end on where to find these I have seen a few front engine drag slot cars but not alot. Im wanting to get one and paint it up like my late grandpa in memory of him. He past last Febuary and he loved to
drag race. Im thinking they are 1/24 scale cars but I can be sure. Any help would be good.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Do you have any pic of your grandpa car ? That would help us to know what to look for. fcb


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

This isnt his car but its close to what his was.

http://dayerses.com/photos/custom-made-front-engine-dragster/01/


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

There are model kits available for this project. I built one using the AMT " Hemi-Sphere" 1/24th kit. I got my Kit at Hobby Lobby. If you need help i could help you find a kit or help you build it . You might check in with the Modeling section of HobbyTalk and see if they can help as well. You will need to have decals made for your Grandpa's livery. 
Good Luck


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

They what do you use for the chassis then? That my first step now that I know I can use model kits. Them I know how to build just need the chassis now or and idea of chassis.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The chassis I built I used and Inline motor bracket and a Falcon motor. I turned the motor sideways ( the Falcon motor is small) I then used piano wire from the Motor bracket forward to mount the guide flag. I bent an axle from Aluminum and epoxied it to the body and mounted the front bicycle wheels, and used the fuel filler car provision in front to thread a screw down into the guide flag to mount the body. I cut the bottom of the model motor out and used neo dot magnets to stick it to the falcon motor it turned our pretty slick.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Can you post some pics plz clyde-o-mite


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Taz
Sorry for your loss of your grandfather. If you don't mind my asking, what was his name and/or the car name? I grew up in the midwest and may have seen hime race.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well he had different ones before I was born. Orval Bradburn is his name.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.frontenginedragsters.org/

Sorry the link with the pic before is the wrong style the ones with out the body stuff is what my grandpas looked like.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1/24 scale?
look up Drag Racing Specialties out of Texas for an easy to use Jr Dragster chassis at a reasonable price.
tell em alpink sent ya!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, DRS (Drag Racing Specialties) is no longer in business. The chassis can occasionally still be found, but getting pretty rare. Which, is a shame. since any DRS chassis is fairly easy to build, and works VERY well. There was talk that Bob (the guy that owned it) was going to do the parts in limited supplies, but for whatever reason (and I know several of those reasons) that never came to pass.
Probably, if that's the chassis you want to use, best place to find one would be Epay.
Taz, shoot me a pm either here or over on NS. I can probly help you out on the chassis, if you can get a body. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.canode.com/1bb1.html

This is my grandpas car here.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wicked bad love me some front engine rails


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Close maybe??...*

Go here and check out the posts starting at #493. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=315635&page=33

JoeGS has gotten a few of these front engine style in HO from Resin Dude.

http://resindude.com/resin_dude_web_site.htm

I don't see them on the site now, but they are newer items from him so contact him. Maybe he will entertain doing a version that looks less like a Competition Coach and more like an open cockpit rail??... I know your latest picture is more like a true body-less rail, but maybe with the body you'll have areas to apply decals so you can credit your Gramp's racing heritage.

*btw... Kinda brings new meaning to parking lot arguments about who's car is faster. I can hear it now... "Aw man, yer car ain't fast... Shoot, my Grampa's car could beat yer car any day of the week" * :lol:


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's my custom FED...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bondoman2k said:


> Actually, DRS (Drag Racing Specialties) is no longer in business. The chassis can occasionally still be found, but getting pretty rare. Which, is a shame. since any DRS chassis is fairly easy to build, and works VERY well. There was talk that Bob (the guy that owned it) was going to do the parts in limited supplies, but for whatever reason (and I know several of those reasons) that never came to pass.
> Probably, if that's the chassis you want to use, best place to find one would be Epay.
> Taz, shoot me a pm either here or over on NS. I can probly help you out on the chassis, if you can get a body.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


Bob Herrick is no longer in business?
I knew that 1/24 drag racing was in decline, but i didn't think he would fade away. does he still manage drag racing events and rules?
I guess all good things must come to an end, too bad, his chassis were pretty darn good and easy to build.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

SlickRick said:


> Here's my custom FED...


thats cool.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Al. Bob doesn't have anything to do with the slot stuff anymore. Matter of fact, last I heard, he was driving a truck for a paycheck. I guess there was a few people that had given him 'grief' over a 'rules' thing (he actually started the SDRA, and a LOT of guys thought he was trying to 'control' too much of what was on the market), plus a lot of it was a money thing too. Brenda's name does 'pop up' from time to time on the 1/24 slot board I check out all the time (club 400), she really doesn't say much and isn't there very long. And I do agree with you, Bob's stuff was always NICE stuff! Relatively easy to put together for the new guys too!
Actually, 1/24 drag racing isn't really doing that bad in itself, alot of it depends on where you're at. A LOT of tracks have closed up over the last 5 years or so, but some have actually gotten bigger. Biggest thing has been the expenses. Where most tracks would've paid out 70 to 90 percent of the purse in cash, now they pay around 50 to 60 percent, and it's usually in 'track bux'. The economy has hit a lot of the guys pretty hard. Plus. lately, there's been a 'dismantling' of class racing, and it's gone mostly to brackets and index. The 'back door' parts the big guys were getting ahold of got way out of hand, and as it turned out, the name brand mfrs. were actually making the armatures over the counter with larger wire than was sposed to be used. So, over the last year or year and a half, that all blew up and started a big war. And, as I said, a lot of tracks only race brackets and index now. But actually, they are doing just as good if not better on parts sales, since most of the racers ARE bracket guys. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

A good friend of mine is crew chief for a nitro powered front engine exhibition dragster. They do a big show in Cordova a couple times a year. Really bad a$$ stuff. There are photo galleries on the right side of the page:

http://compfab.com/ff/index.php


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

They are really cool. I never got to see my grandpas car run down the track but did hear it run. Its sounded so awesome.


----------



## king (Dec 29, 2011)

There is now a whole heap of different front engine dragsters on the market now even one you can replicate your grand fathers car.
Just out of curiosity do you live in Tasmania ?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

No I live in the states king. Plymouth Indiana


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Indiana? near Gary?


----------



## king (Dec 29, 2011)

Have a look at the JDS catolog it can be found on Bracket 500 just click on the banner on the front page or contact Joe Cardoza on club 400
He may even build it for you , he is extremely good at what he does


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes alpink Indiana. Im like 45 mins from Gray. Also 45 mins from Honda27.

Thanks king I will look into that.


----------

